# Odes brand utvs



## sweetbaby (Aug 14, 2005)

Anybody have any dealings with this brand or know anything about them. Decent price an seems to look pretty good.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

From my understanding, they are the closest in quality to the main brands like Kawasaki, Suzuki, Honda, Polaris, Arctic Cat and Can-AM. I also think they are made here in the USA.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Have never heard of them but the look interesting.


----------



## sillycay (Jan 30, 2011)

I have one. For the money I am very happy. If you have basic mech skills you'll like it. Didn't like dealing with the people I bought it from but that's my only complaint. I've been pretty hard on mine and no serious break downs yet


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

sillycay said:


> I have one. For the money I am very happy. If you have basic mech skills you'll like it. Didn't like dealing with the people I bought it from but that's my only complaint. I've been pretty hard on mine and no serious break downs yet


Who sells these utv's?


----------

